# IKCA and evolution



## stone_dragone (Mar 24, 2010)

This is mostly for folks who do or did study the IKCA kenpo curriculum, but if you have experience in a similar matter - system evolution - please feel free to comment.

From their website ... www.karateconnection.com

"The Karate Connection began as a Dojo in 1980. It has since evolved into an International Interactive Video Home Study Program." 

Since evolving into the interactive video home study program, the IKCA system of kenpo has expanded across the country and across the globe. Although not as large of an organization as other kenpo groups, it would seem that the IKCA is steadily growing. Much of this has to do with the certified instructors throughout the art teaching and spreading it. 

Do you think that the system will evolve past the video program to the point that more students will be studying from live instructors than from the interactive video testing? If so, then how long do you think that it'll take to get there? If not, why not? Do you think that the upcoming crop of 10th dans (several in the next 5 years) will help or hurt the system and why?


----------

